# Improve Each Other's Looks



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Got this idea from another forum.

It is similar to Behind the Avatar, where you post a picture. The difference is that here, you post your picture to receive help with making yourself look healthier and better.

Now, realize that posting your picture here means that people will critique how you look, so if you can't take it, don't post your picture here. Also, anybody critiquing, please realize that nobody is perfect. In fact, if you try to compare these pictures to those of super models, then please, get out, as those pictures are so airbrushed that ink should be oozing from them.

Now, I am not allowed to post my pictures, but I need help with my appearance, so if this catches on, then all of you get to critique me tomorrow :O

EDIT: Just going to add that if you are too shy/are certain you won't be able to post your picture without your parents finding out and skinning you, then you can ask for help with what you believe are trouble areas, such as acne, teeth, etc.


----------

